# Long bed vs Short bed



## Daily Double (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok guys I know this will open the worm can but I'm upsizing . Looking at a f350 crew cab short bed and a f350 crew long bed. price is basically the same on these 2 trucks. I will be getting a 5er after truck purchase. How will I be limiting myself on trailer length with a short bed? I have had a CC long bed years ago and seem to remember It took 20 acres to turn around and had to hunt for a place to park it.I kind of like the shorter bed when not towing but towing will be 60% of the trucks job. Opinions??


----------



## dennis1949 (Mar 8, 2009)

RE: Long bed vs Short bed

all fords take a ten acre field to turn around in. I have a short bed on my truck and an extended king pin. I have not had any trouble backing my 5th wheel up with this combination


----------



## Steve H (Mar 9, 2009)

RE: Long bed vs Short bed



I think I responded to your question at rv.net. Anyway...I really think it depends on your personal needs and likes. Either will do the job just fine. I have a long bed which I prefer. My truck is my daily driver, so I use it for more than towing. While towing, the LB gives me more space for "stuff" (tool box, fire wood whatever!) I don't care what the others said about turning radius...this is a newer truck and it does take more room to turn and park! Not a problem but something I must allow for. I really like the larger fuel tank (34 gal). Not sure why some said a LB is more difficult to back...might be true but not something that I ever noticed. I have been told a LB tows smoother down the highway. I am not sure of the "physics" of that but mine tows noticeably smoother over those same "washboard" stretches of highway that my previous truck didn't.

Buy the one you like! Best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

RE: Long bed vs Short bed

Steve ,, sounds no different from backin my 40 ft MH ,,, jsut gotta watch the turns   :approve:  :approve:
Sorry for posting here ,, my fault  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I have the long bed with the reg cab and it is hard to get into ALL parking places.  Can't imagine a CC with the long bed.  
If you go the short bed route, I would diffenately go with the Auto Slider Hitch in lieu of the extended king pin.  The extended king pin can change the manufactured engineered in towing dynamics of the 5th wheel.  It relocates the 5th wheel forward weight pivot point.  On smaller/shorter/lighter 5th wheel it probably won't make much difference, but on a long heavy 5th wheel it could weaken the king pin and change the towing characteristics of the trailer.  
jmo.


----------



## Daily Double (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Thanks guys!! I ordered a short bed today.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I love my CC LONG bed truck.  Great tow vehicle and I don't have trouble parking.  I will admit that some spaces are tighter than others, but I park where I want and others can move.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

there you go Ken, telling it like it is. Look isn't that why you go camping  for enjoyment, not to make your neighbor happy.


----------



## LEN (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

It all depends if Ken parked in the middle of the access road. Just kidding!!!! I'd rather park on the "BEACH". But it does depend on where you are camping and what kind of info you get from camp grounds. A lot of the camp grounds in the SW you could park a battle ship. In the NW it depends on who wrote the discription. Drive through a state park where they say biggest rig 25' and you see 45' in some spots then others 25' and the trees take a trimming ask you get into you spot. Long or short will do the job now it's up to you to do the driving.
 The way people were parked in their spot yesterday took me 3 or four back and forth movements to get in, where if I had another 8' to pull forward the first try would have done the trip.
LEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Len i know the feeling ,, with mine i have to also do as u guy's do,, make a long swing to get in a spot ,, but one other thing i have to watch ,, is my tail swing ,,, i maybe able to get in the spot ,, but the tail just took out 2 or 3 cars when i made the turn ,,, u are right ,, some places are tight to get into ,, with what ever u have  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I really dont have any problems with my Long Bed truck.  Can put my 5th wheel anywhere I want to.  The only place I have some problem is in WM's parkking lot.  Thankfully I dont shop there often.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Now Ken ,, i know u shop there ,, and live there ,, u even have a discount card from them ,,, and if u guy's really want to meet up with Ken ,,, just look at any walmarts ,,, he is there ,, just look for the big 5er ,, with the slides out ,,, and the big firepit ,,, and of course the grill going  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey Ken just kidding ,,, i know i will get paid back for this one  :approve:  :approve:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

sorry ,, on a more better post ,,, the last one was un called for ,,, sorry to all ,, and also sorry to u Ken ,, i was outta line ,, REALLY ,, should have thought before i typed  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

There u go Rod talking about my favorite store. Sometimes I go there for lunch at Mickey D's. Plus I have permanent site to camp in at Wal Mart. Now that is what I call a return of your investments :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .... now I am just kidding everyone, but I do love MW :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I will get Rod back.....

IF WM lived off me, they would have been out of business years ago.  I liked them when they had MADE IN USA signs hanging from the ceiling...When I go there now, it is out of necessity, not I want to.

I know we have opened up a can of worms here also....


----------



## Pancanbob (Mar 12, 2009)

RE: Long bed vs Short bed

â€œI know we have opened up a can of wormsâ€    

Yes, you have Ken, but I do agree with you   , I only shop there if I have to.

I was told, I donâ€™t have anyway to check it out, so for what it worth.
Most of Wal-Mark employees only work 38 Hours :disapprove:  :disapprove:  (no health Insurance :disapprove:  :disapprove: ) and are expected to re-stock the shelves on there own time :disapprove:  :disapprove: , or donâ€™t come back tomorrow. :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead: 
When they come in to an area, most of the little stores have to close. :disapprove:    :angry:  :evil: 
The area loses more jobs then Wal-Mart creates. :disapprove:  :disapprove: 
 :clown:  :8ball:  :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

No comment, more reasons not to shop there.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Naw Ken I don't think you have done anything wrong or open up a can of worms,  I do agree with you about Made in America was there slogan for a long time, but when all our factories when over seas so did Made in America. I really do shop there because it is so convenience for me and it does have a McDonald so while there I will pick up a order of fries and a drink. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I shop at Wal Mart out of necessity.  It is basically the only store in town for some things.  We do have HEB and some small clothing stores, and there are other stores like TSC and Sutherlands but who wants to drive all over town when you can get almost everything in one place.  I wonder if Sam Walton were still alive if it would still be "Made in America"?  I really did love the store when it was like that.  Also it was a decent place to work then.  JMO. :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Boy you guys can really get off subject fast.  I would have hated being one of you guy's teachers when you all were in school.  :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Well Carol I do have AD and my memory is as long as my,,,, dang forgot what I was talking about :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: , please remind me when I find my mind as my mind was a terrible waste. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:MAN I love this place :approve:  :approve:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

At least the employees of WalMart are still working and in the USA to boot.  For us little poor folks there's nothing like WalMart.  All the stores that give big benefits also charge more and are going bankrupt.     But that's ok, Obama will give them all benefits on your TAX $$$$$$$$$$$$$.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Please tell me what's still made in the USA.  I don't think Walmart would have much to sell if they limited their merchandise to made in the US only.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

Well ,, good point DL ,, hmmmmmmm what is still made in america ,, the only thing i can think of is beer ,, and whiskey ,, and Harley's ,, other than that nothing  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 13, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

China would go broke if Wal Mart went back to made in America! :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

now CAROL that sound like a good idea, but wait, where would Obama get the bail out money? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Mar 13, 2009)

Re: Long bed vs Short bed

I get a kick out of some of my friends giving me a bad time about my 4-runner and finding out its built in America and their FORDDODGECHEV's are made mostly out of country in comparison.

If Walmart went outta here most RVers would stave or not know where to shop.  LOL

LEN


----------

